

Sebastian Thrun AMA on reddit - ih
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/v59z3/iam_sebastian_thrun_stanford_professor_google_x/

======
waterlesscloud
There's also one from a couple days ago that he responded to earlier today.

This response re the self driving car was particularly interesting-

"While the technology has progressed a lot, it still can't handle all
situations we want it to handle. But on the positive end, I have taken the car
a number of times to Lake Tahoe (highway only), and every time it drove
flawlessly."

------
vecter
Here's a Charlie Rose interview with Sebastian Thrun:
<http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/12321>

It struck me how the overwhelmingly positive response to his online Stanford
class took him by surprise and really spurred him to want to open up
education. I guess even the most accomplished among us can become inspired.

~~~
soldermont001
I really liked his comment about Stanford students not getting much out of
him, that they're already very brilliant, and it makes more sense for him to
teach students that would get much more out of him.

------
whichdan
Anyone else planning on doing the Intro to Statistics course?

~~~
eddie_the_head
We in #Udacity on irc.freenode.net definitely are :) !

You can join via webchat if you don't have an IRC client yet:
<http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=udacity>

~~~
whichdan
Very cool, added to my channel list in Textual.

Just started the Crypto course and it's paced really well, I like it.

------
daveying99
I find it telling that in this AMA as well as a few other interviews he seems
to be noticeably more excited about the educational startup that he's a CEO of
than the driverless car or glass projects. I guess no matter how great an
environment an employer provides (and my understanding is that Google X is an
upgrade from the regular Google) there's just more excitement when you're
captain of your own ship.

~~~
martincmartin
Or when it's new. He's been doing driverless cars for > 10 years.

------
StephenFalken
I can't forget an inspiring and landmark conference communication given by
Sebastian Thrun last January that struck me deeply:

<http://youtu.be/SkneoNrfadk>

